# "This video is CAKE" with lyrics.



## CynicalCirno (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kprnqOmk-Iw
I was bored as hell.
Lyrics:
Bonaklghskljghkdhkya? 
Portals
Portals
Portals
Portals
Portals
Por
Por
Por
Por
Por
Por
Por
Por
Portals
Portals
Portals
Portals
Portals
Portals
Portals
Prtals
Poortals
Poortals
Poortals
Poortals
Portaals
Hi
Hi
Hi
Hi
HI
Gotcha
Searching
Coming Through
Searching
Searching
Hey
It's me!
*gunshots*
goodbye
No one will pay you for giving up.
In fact quiting at this point.
-something with perfect and response-
Please escort your companion cube to the aperture science emergency intelligence incenerator.
Hell is a real place you will be sent.
Cake
Cake
Cake
Cake
Cake
Cake
Cake
Cake
Cake
Are you still listening?
Cake
Cake
Cake
Cake
Are you still standing there?
Well you found me, congratulations.
Was it worth it?
Because despite your violent behavior the only thing you managed to break is my heart.


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 11, 2009)

This video induces headaches...
and by the way, u missed a (few) word(s) in the very last line.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkEVpbCJccY


Far superiour.


----------

